# RCA cable install..



## JOTDADDY (Jul 20, 2004)

can i take the stock deck for the 2.5 altima out without removing the entire dash to install some RCAs?? Will the deck even have a connection for the RCA's??? :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

JOTDADDY said:


> can i take the stock deck for the 2.5 altima out without removing the entire dash to install some RCAs??


Not sure on that, but I'd be interested to know as this is something I'm planning to do (replace the head unit).



JOTDADDY said:


> Will the deck even have a connection for the RCA's???


Doubt it, but couldn't say for sure.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

JOTDADDY said:


> can i take the stock deck for the 2.5 altima out without removing the entire dash to install some RCAs?? Will the deck even have a connection for the RCA's??? :fluffy: :fluffy:


Okay, I have some answers for you since I began disassembling the interior of my 2005 to run wiring for my new sound system.

The good news is you don't have to take the whole dash apart as in some cars. The process is as simple as gently pulling on the head unit surround. There are two clips located at the very top, and two located beside the head unit. The entire piece, covered binacle and all, should come out as one unit. One suggestion though: keep the surround parallel to the dash while removing it (i.e. don't twist or pry it), otherwise you may break off one of those flimsy clips.

See the pics below for more details...



















FYI: The wire tie you can see on the dash support bar is not factory, it's there to temporarily hold wires in place while they're strung.


----------

